# Superbowl sunday ny slot car show



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

HUNTINGTON HILTON HOTEL Melville, LI, NY
FEBRUARY 7TH, 2016
LIMITED AMOUNT OF TABLES AVAILABLE
EARLY ADMISSION AS ALWAYS......

HOPE TO SEE SOME NEW AND FAMILIAR FACES AS WE USHER IN 2016.
FLYER ON MY WEBSITE:

http://www.auroraslotcarsbobbeers.com/show-info.html


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at Bob's Superbowl Show .Winter has arrived here in NYC:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This is the Big One on the East Coast.If you have never been there ,come to one show,you wont miss the next one.Some advice,if you see something you like ,buy it.Next time around the room it will be gone.My right hand man Kevin McEvoy and I will be there with a great selection of Road Race Replicas new cars and decals.If you have seen them on the net,it doesnt do them justice.Spend the day ,the game is at night.See you there.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All the new rrr stuff huh Tom !?!?!?

I can't wait to see it all .What new colors does the Maverick come in??

Ikl be there too .Jason and I have a table ??


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here are some past shows for your viewing pleasure:
2013 Show:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UIfYz01teg

2014 Show:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scj94Mchm8k

2015 Show:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scj94Mchm8k

check out @ECHORRSlotcars on Twitter for more pics from previous shows!

k-mac


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Joe - How about these colors and decals of which Tom Stumpf will have them all at the show…

k-mac


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I put the same video up twice - sorry here is last year…

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2-rHn6rtMg

k-mac


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Will the Dash Evo chassis be available?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Dom I have no information about Dash products'


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, OK. I'll see you at the show, be well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

'65 Nova said:


> Hey Joe - How about these colors and decals of which Tom Stumpf will have them all at the show…
> 
> k-mac



There they are Kevin!!!! ??

These will Bethe hit of the Show .Who else will have brand new product?!?!?

I need to have one of each!!!!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> There they are Kevin!!!! ??
> 
> These will Bethe hit of the Show .Who else will have brand new product?!?!?
> 
> I need to have one of each!!!!


?? I dont get it??


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*afx*

Selling some doubles i have, sorry no shipping but im only 5 min. From this weekens show on long island. 20 to. 25 each, not perfect may need cleaning or parts, havent tested them, more details on craigslist longisland 

View attachment 223554


View attachment 223562


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

See all your east coast slot car buddies at the sold out SuperBowl show
Sunday February 7th in NY at the Huntington Hilton hotel. Call 203-804-2455 for info.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Only 2 days away!!!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll have these new Gear Head Resins bodies there for sale.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll be there and i hope someone brings a gear pulling /pressing tool.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow .What a show .Bob, what was the foot count pal??

To me it seemed to be a very good turnout. Lots of people and busy busy busy!!!

Got me some cool stuff and sold a bunch of stuff too .

It was a great time. See you at the next one ��


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*so how was the show everyone? please reply*

didnt get to make it but would love to hear all the details and gossup that went on, please reply all, venders to, would love to hear how u all made out, thanks


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> I'll have these new Gear Head Resins bodies there for sale.


Your resin bodies looked great! Very nice job.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds great Any pics?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Kevin took lots of pics and videos 

So give him some time and he'll post here .I'm sure


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Dom!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dyno said:


> Your resin bodies looked great! Very nice job.


GH, your bodies are beautiful done, Congrats! :thumbsup:
However, you got your Dynos crossed, I'm the LI guy while Dyno is the tall
fast racer from CT who had the prior track record you beat on my layout!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Oops sorry about that Dom. It's been so long since he's posted that it didn't even cross my mind to check my Dynos! Thanks for the props.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I have exceeded my quota for pics I will look for an alternative…

k-mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pardon me*



krazikev said:


> Selling some doubles i have, sorry no shipping but im only 5 min. From this weekens show on long island. 20 to. 25 each, not perfect may need cleaning or parts, havent tested them, more details on craigslist longisland
> 
> View attachment 223554
> 
> ...


pardon my interest in your well being

carry on


----------

